# Bonita and the weather change next week.



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys i just was wondering how the bite has been off the pier lately for bonita. I heard that the bite has been hot even in the shallow surf over near the okaloosa pier and in navarre the last week. But the weather is supposed to warm up this week to 74 on wednesday when i am going. My friend has never caught a bonita and hears me talk about how much fun it is and we were wondering if the weather change would slow the bite or limit our chances of seeing close to the pier. I also was wonderin about suggestions on how to rig them on a hook and leader to catch some nice size bulls we have been seeing around the sea wall out on the navy base where he lives. If you can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The bonita shouldn't go away because of the warmer weather. Last yearthe bonitawere everywhereoff p-cola piera weekbefore christmas and I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt! As for the reds, if you are seeing them, use a jig or a soft plastic and sight fish them. You can also put out some bait on a knocker rig: (from mainline down) egg weight 2-3 oz, swivel, florocarbon leader 20-30# 2-3 feet, circle hook, bait.

Hope this helps


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like this, just scaled differently:


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the bonita. I checked the weather for wed. and it is 75. i just wonder about the wind. Oh by the way we have seen those "bulls" around the sea wall. THE BULL reds have been around but i was talking about the bonita we catch being isedfor some bull sharks we saw in the pass and bay.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, sorry! Yeah, those bonita would make great shark bait. Put a bonita fillet onsome heavy sevenstrand with a big hook.


----------

